# Hymer 544 minimum axle weights



## Auldgadgey

[align=left] 
I plan to buy a small motorbike to carry on the back of my Hymer 544 (19991). She's fitted with a heavy duty bike carrier that slots into the chassis and all I need is to fabricate a ramp & rack for a moto. I'm thinking around a Honda CG125 at about 120kg. 
I followed the posts about axle weights and distribution and have even managed to find my weight plate it has 3200kg crossed out and replaced with 2800kg Ax1 1600 Ax2 1700. But can't find anything about minimum axle weights. I've checked with my local weighbridge and they are happy to do the business for me. Can you guys help me with min weight thing?

Thanks 
Tony


----------



## Fatalhud

The closest you will get is the MIRO figure stated

Easiest is to go to the weight bridge with your van loaded ready to go away inc water and see what you have spare

I would guess not a lot

And remember with 120kg stuck out back the leverage effect will load the back axle even more

Plus i think the front xle has to be loaded within a percentage of the back axle (you cant just stick extra weight on the back)

Alan H


----------



## Jean-Luc

Hi Tony, there is no such thing as minimum axle weight, what you must watch is the maximum weight on the axle. 
Hanging a 120 kg bike, plus, the gear needed to carry it on to the back of a MH can seriously overload an axle. There is a formula to calculate the actual loading on the axle taking into account the length of the overhang, the 120kg bike could put a loading in the region of 160kg on the axle and that's not taking into account the weight of the carrier, you could end up with a loading in the region of 200kg.
My advice is to first get the current actual axle weights and see if you have sufficient margin before proceeding further.
Colin


----------



## Auldgadgey

*Hymer 544 axle weights*

Just been to the weighbridge and am not very happy about it. The guy there was the silent type, it took me all my time to find out exactly what he wanted me to do. Anyway came away with a certificate that tells me that : - 
Front Axle = 1300 kg 
Rear Axle = 1640 kg 
Gross = 2940 kg 
Trouble is the front axle and gross were weighs while the rear axle weight is obviously a sum! 
At first sight the axle weights are good news, my weigh plate says front 1600, rear 1700, so I'm in on both. The big but however is that according to my weigh plate gross is 2800 kg. Does this mean I'm over weight? 
BTW I've given up on the idea of carrying a motorbike. 
Cheers 
Tony


----------



## LazyRover

Are you sure about your figures?

My research has found these figures for a Classic B544.

*
Chassis (a)..............................................................	FIAT Ducato 15 
Engines (a) (d)......................................................... 2,8 JTD 
Maximum permitted laden mass kg (a) (e)............. 3400/3500 
Mass in running order kg (a) (f)............................... 2970 
including net weight according to 
German StVZO approx. Kg (a).................................	2800 
+ standard fitting (fresh water/gas 100 %) kg (a)... 120/50 
Maximum possible payload approx. Kg (a) (h)......... 430/530 
*
Do these look at all familiar?

However, if your figures are correct, then I would agree that your van is overweight.


----------



## Auldgadgey

*Hymer 544 axle weights*

My outfit is a Peugeot J5 2.5 ltr TD. Yes those figures do look familiar, though I don't understand half of them!
The VIN plate has a gross of 3500? crossed out and 2800 stamped in.
When I bought her I understood her weight was 3400, but I can't find any evidence (another plate) to confirm this. If my gross is 2940 aren't I within the max laden weight? 
What is "mass in running order"
I took her to the weighbridge with water & fuel tanks full does this make a difference?
TIA


----------



## Auldgadgey

*Hymer 544 axle weights*

Looked up the owners book and it gives my model as having a total weight of 3100 kg.
Where does this leave me?


----------



## LazyRover

*Re: Hymer 544 axle weights*



Auldgadgey said:


> Looked up the owners book and it gives my model as having a total weight of 3100 kg.
> Where does this leave me?


Exactly where I am now... Confused 

I keep thinking that it makes more sense that if it were replated it would be up to *3800* rather down to *2800*

What does for V5 registration document give the max weight as?


----------



## Auldgadgey

*Hymer 544 axle weights*

It doesn't! That was one of the first things I looked at. It concerns me that if the only weight indicator is the VIN plate, I might cop for a fine even though I might be within limits. :?


----------



## Fatalhud

*Re: Hymer 544 axle weights*



Auldgadgey said:


> My outfit is a Peugeot J5 2.5 ltr TD. Yes those figures do look familiar, though I don't understand half of them!
> The VIN plate has a gross of 3500? crossed out and 2800 stamped in.
> When I bought her I understood her weight was 3400, but I can't find any evidence (another plate) to confirm this. If my gross is 2940 aren't I within the max laden weight?
> What is "mass in running order"
> I took her to the weighbridge with water & fuel tanks full does this make a difference?
> TIA


If your plate states 2800kg gross vehicle weight then yes you are over weight

Mass running order is the figure manufacturers give for when the vehicle is loaded with its belted passengers plus ,I think 90% water and fuel

The fact you went to the weigh bridge with water and fuel was ok but you did not have a passenger on board which would make you even more over weight

Your best option would be to see if you can get the weight of the vehicle uprated
there is a company which can do this for a few hundred pound If

the fact your log book does not state the weight is a little worrying

Alan h


----------



## Auldgadgey

*Hymer 544 axle weights*

When I took her to the weighbridge I had my navigator in her seat.
Why is the lack of weight in the log book "a little worrying"?
The more posts I get on this the more worried I get, can anyone point me in the direction of a definite answer. 
I appreciate all the opinions I'm getting but they do appear to be just that, opinions, I need hard answers.
Not being ungrateful to you guys giving your time, but I hope you can see what I mean.


----------



## pieterv

Hi

In the handbook of my 2003 B544 it "decodes" the numbers on the vin plate as follows (from top):
- chassis number (WHY *****)
- max permitted gross weight
- permitted front axle load
- permitted rear axle load
and some extra spaces in case you have a tandem axle or trailer.

The crossing out of the 3500kg might be because you are allowed to drive faster with 2800kg in Germany, so they might have lowered the gross weight. Is it a German import?


----------



## Chudders

As has been stated in other replies your weights referred to are to say the least a little confusing. Normally the original manufacturers plate (Fiat in your case) will be less than the 'second stage converter' (the company that built the motor home) They are permitted to increase the maximum permitted weight subject to certain criteria. There would seem to be no logical reason for it to be down plated as per your figures as you are already apparantely under the 3,500Kg,s regarding driving and age restrictions.
The firm referred to above that are permitted to re plate are called SV Tech (Google them) Subject to certain criteria including chassis type and tyre load index etc they may re plate as a paper exercise. They will advise you by phone before you pay your hard earned money (about £250 I think when I had mine re plated.
Not a definitive answer that you are looking for but hope it helps.
Dave


----------



## Auldgadgey

*Hymer 544 axle weights*

Pieterv
Yes it is a German import.

Dave
Elsewhere I've been told that driving over weight can seriously affect my stopping distances, how can that be overcome by a "paper exercise"?

Just what problems am I potentially facing because of the VIN plate weight limit, and could they be annulled by discovering another plate with a higher limit?

Sorry fellas but confusion is reigning all over me at the minute and I'm off up the apple and pears. I only hope tomorrow is a totally nother day.

Cheers


----------



## Chudders

*Re: Hymer 544 axle weights*



Auldgadgey said:


> Pieterv
> Yes it is a German import.
> 
> Dave
> Elsewhere I've been told that driving over weight can seriously affect my stopping distances, how can that be overcome by a "paper exercise"?
> 
> Just what problems am I potentially facing because of the VIN plate weight limit, and could they be annulled by discovering another plate with a higher limit?
> 
> Sorry fellas but confusion is reigning all over me at the minute and I'm off up the apple and pears. I only hope tomorrow is a totally nother day.
> 
> Cheers


As far as I am aware if the base vehicle chassis is regarded as appropriate then it will have the brakes etc taken into consideration. For instance I understand that the Fiat Ducato MAXI chassis has larger brake discs etc etc.
If the VIN plate shows a particular weight then any roadside check by VOSA will expect the vehicle to comply with that weight and may require you to remove items at the roadside until within the weight limit before proceeding or warn/prosecute etc. Insurance companies may also have an interest if the vehicle is overweight and involved in an accident. They always seem to want to find a way of not having to pay. Many will have two VIN plates. One from the base vehicle manufacturer and a second from the 'second stage converter'. I believe the original should not be removed but the second will be the accepted plate. For instance the former is usually in the engine bay and the second may also be there or elswhere on the body such as a door pillar or by the habitation door as in the case of Hymer.
As well as the maximum permitted weight regard must also be given to the individual axle weights and be within the limits for each. Note that the individual axle max weights do not necessarily add up to the max permissible weight. For instance in my case the front axle is 1850 Kg,s The rear is 2300Kg,s However the max perm weight is 4100. The plate will show the max permitted weight, the individual axle weights and the gross train weight.
From your point of view I think you really do need to establish the correct max weights for your vehicle and re plate if necessary and if possible.
Dave
Edited to add

I have just checked with a friend who has a Hymer B544 and the Plate is indeed by the habitation door and shows a max weight of 3900Kg,s. Do you by any chance have a plate in a similar location.


----------



## camper69

One way to find out the maximum weight you can carry is to ask Svtech what is the maximum weight it can be uprated to. They will tell you but it is only £200 + vat if you go ahead with it.

Uprating will not only depend on the chassis but the rating of the tyres. to get to the highest you will probably need some sort of air suspension.

As to lack of weight details on the V5 I would not worry. Mine was a German import and was just the same until I uprated it to 4100Kg

Derek


----------



## Auldgadgey

*Hymer 544 axle weights*

Dave
I have searched in vain for a plate near the habitation door. The VIN is in the engine bay behind some sound proofing, I think I may have to search further in there.

Derek
I have air suspension


----------



## Chudders

I would be inclined to give SV tech a ring. Give them the details including make, model, air suspension details (They will want proof of fitting ie receipt etc.) and tyre details. Size and load index. I think you will find they need to be 113 or above. It is on the tyre wall shown as something like 113/110Q. If they can plate it then you would not have to worry about finding a plate as they will send you another plate and a design weight certificate. You then send a copy to DVLA who will ammend your V5 accordingly although they can be a bit slow.

Sorry if I said it was £250. As Camper 69 has more relevent price info. £230 is a bit less so a little bit better for you. 
Dave


----------



## camper69

*Re: Hymer 544 axle weights*



Auldgadgey said:


> Dave
> I have searched in vain for a plate near the habitation door. The VIN is in the engine bay behind some sound proofing, I think I may have to search further in there.
> 
> Derek
> I have air suspension


Try all round the cab doors. SVtech suggested that put mine where the hinges are, as this was the only bit of flatish body work I had.

Derek


----------



## Auldgadgey

*Hymer 544 axle weights*

Have been in contact with Hymer UK their Greg Wilson is being most helpful. Awaiting message from Germany, which I am most optimistic about. Will let you know when the word comes through.


----------



## Mrplodd

I shall be watching for the contents of the reply. 

I have a '977 B544 based on a fiat Ducato base. It is plated at max weight of 3200 Kg (which seems very low to me as the van equivalent is plated at 3500 Kg

having visieted a weighbridege recently and had a BIG shockj I am now looking at trying to reduce my gross weight (by rather more than I thought!!)

I suspect that I shall be speaking with SV tech in the near future unless the reply from Hymer UK comes up trumps !!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

*Re: Hymer 544 axle weights*



Auldgadgey said:


> J Anyway came away with a certificate that tells me that : -
> Front Axle = 1300 kg
> Rear Axle = 1640 kg
> Gross = 2940 kg
> Trouble is the front axle and gross were weighs while the rear axle weight is obviously a sum!
> Tony


Hi Tony,

I think there is a problem with those figures, from what you write the rear axle was not weighed at all, but it should have been, as the total weight is not simply the sum of both axles added together, as when the front axle is weighed the MH pivots about the rear axle so some weight is transferred, there is a calculation to determine the Gross weight, but it eludes me, maybe someone else knows to calculation, but you would need the rear axle to be weighed to make use of it.

Kev.


----------



## Auldgadgey

*Hymer 544 axle weights*

Kev
You're right about the axle weights not simply being a sum of the total, but right now I'm more concerned that the weighed gross at 2940 is over the Peugeot plate gross of 2800. BTW I found the original German log book and it says Gross weight 2900!!
I await the deliberations of Hymer as passed on by Greg at Hymer UK (Brownhills Blackpool)
Got the prayer mat out and most things crossed ;-)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wouldn't get into a state about it just yet, wait until you get more info, I'm assuming it's a A class, as I know bugger all about Hymers, if so I doubt you could build one so light.

Kev.


----------



## sprokit

*Re: Hymer 544 axle weights*



Kev_n_Liz said:


> Auldgadgey said:
> 
> 
> 
> J Anyway came away with a certificate that tells me that : -
> Front Axle = 1300 kg
> Rear Axle = 1640 kg
> Gross = 2940 kg
> Trouble is the front axle and gross were weighs while the rear axle weight is obviously a sum!
> Tony
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tony,
> 
> I think there is a problem with those figures, from what you write the rear axle was not weighed at all, but it should have been, as the total weight is not simply the sum of both axles added together, as when the front axle is weighed the MH pivots about the rear axle so some weight is transferred, there is a calculation to determine the Gross weight, but it eludes me, maybe someone else knows to calculation, but you would need the rear axle to be weighed to make use of it.
> 
> Kev.
Click to expand...

Good evening gentlemen

I was not going to get involved with this, but confusion now seems to be reigning, Kev, if I ask nicely will you please not chuck in something you appear to not know much about :wink: I know you're trying to help, but it does add to the confusion when it's wrong.

If a vehicle has its front axle weighed, then its gross weight, by simply taking the front axle weight from the gross you will have the weight of the second axle (if you take the time to go to the downloads section, under 'useful', there's an article I uploaded earlier this year, which explains about interpreting weights etc). It isn't necessary to weigh both axles as long as one of them and the gross are weighed - and done correctly.

The *plated* axle weights will never add up to the gross weight, they will always come out at a higher figure, this is to allow for changes in weight distribution between the front and rear axles - do not be tempted to load up to the maximum for the axle - you will be overloaded and then you face a fine 

As an aside, as of 28 May this year, if you are weighed and found to be overweight, you *will* be issued with a fixed penalty notice, no excuses accepted, it's an absolute offence, end of story.  And, as was mentioned earlier, we take the weights shown on the VIN plate or, if it's fitted, the converters plate as the plated weights, nothing else is accepted (unless you have the SVTech plate installed showing the uprated weights, make sure you have the certificate in your vehicle document as well).)

Auldgadgey, it appears your vehicle has been down-plated for some reason, I would wait for the reply from Hymer before you go and do something as rash as spending money to have it uprated again (although SVTech are very good, they're not cheap, I know, they issued the documents to uprate mine :roll.

The commercial vehicle equivalent may very well be 3,500 kg, but don't take that as gospel, I've come across Peugeot, Fiat, Citroen, Iveco, Mercs and indeed the ubiquitous Ford Transit which possibly should have been plated at 3,500 kg but are in fact plated at a lot less, much to the consternation of the driver/owner when he's told he's now being prosecuted for being overweight.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Auldgadgey

*Hymer 544 axle weights*

Keith
Thank you for your words of wisdom. Though I doubt it has been down rated as the only plate I can find appears to be the original Peugeot base vehicle one. I only added the post the other day to be polite to the previous correspondents and keep them up to date. 
I don't intend to do anything until the mighty Hymer has spoken. The down side to all this is that I was loving the whole motorhome thing and now I'm shy of going out in case I get nicked on a technicality  
When the word comes through I'll let you all know until then I think I'll keep stum


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hi Keith,

If you read what I said, it starts with "I think" indicating I wasn't sure, I also say "maybe someone else knows".

A large enough indicator for the OP to double check everything, which was my intention, also when you do get pulled as I have been more than once, they weigh both axles

At the time I was rushing out and didn't have the opportunity to check any facts.

And I have to ask,


Sprokit said:


> "I was not going to get involved with this, but confusion now seems to be reigning,"


 why? seeing as it revolves around your article, I don't understand why you wouldn't want to get involved at the earliest opportunity.

By the way I don't "chuck in" I comment on something if it appears incorrect to me, as would anyone else, and no I'm not offended in the least    as I'm sure I'll probably get something else wrong soon. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Kev.


----------



## Proff

*Re: Hymer 544 axle weights*



Auldgadgey said:


> Just been to the weighbridge and am not very happy about it. The guy there was the silent type, it took me all my time to find out exactly what he wanted me to do. Anyway came away with a certificate that tells me that : -
> Front Axle = 1300 kg
> Rear Axle = 1640 kg
> Gross = 2940 kg
> Trouble is the front axle and gross were weighs while the rear axle weight is obviously a sum!
> At first sight the axle weights are good news, my weigh plate says front 1600, rear 1700, so I'm in on both. The big but however is that according to my weigh plate gross is 2800 kg. Does this mean I'm over weight?
> BTW I've given up on the idea of carrying a motorbike.
> Cheers
> Tony


Hi Tony.
What you have is exactly what you need, Indeed it tells you that you are overweight just as you are, your MGW is, according to plate 2800 kgs
you weighed 2940
you are therefore 140 kgs overweight.
As you pulled on the weighbridge he weighed axle one, he would than tell you to pull across weighbridge so only axle 2 is on, then reverse and do total weight.. unless you had moved ballast twixt step 1 and step 2 its got to add up ...

My Merc has 4.6 tonne gross but 3.2 tonne back axle, 1.7 tonne front axle
added make 4.9 BUT I'm still only 4.5 max by law but have some leeway in loads unlike your M/H

You can IIRC get the van RECLASSIFIED as 3200 maybe even 3500 MGW with air helpers.. but it will require VOSA to check if any spring helpers or a second leaf need to be installed....

If this is as clear as mud to you, drop me a pm as I've had 25 years experience of loads on Trucks Trailers and even Aircraft 

EDIT !! OOOPPSS missed out a whole page of answers :roll:

BUT if you tow a trailer IIRC you can go as high as 1 tonne braked or 750kg unbraked , so sling yer gas bottles and extra weight in there


----------



## sprokit

> ....even managed to find my weight plate it has 3200kg crossed out and replaced with 2800kg Ax1 1600 Ax2 1700.





> Though I doubt it has been down rated as the only plate I can find appears to be the original Peugeot base vehicle one....


Tony

If it has the 3200 kg weight crossed out and a new weight of 2800 kg inserted, then it's almost certain to have been down plated 

It's often the case with imported vehicles, our Continental cousins seem to use weight to restrict speed and access, so a lot of owners, who unlike us heavyweight Brits, either don't need the higher weight or are prepared (more likely) to ignore the max. permitted weight, have the weight reduced to permit them to enter small 'restricted' villages and to travel at higher speeds on continental roads.

Of course, over 3500 kg there's also the question of driving licences, especially so on the Continent, where they've had tighter rules than the UK for some time, but we don't have that problem at our ages, do we :roll: Only our "very young" members will have that problem (those under 17 on 01/01/97 - do we have any that young?)

It will be interesting to see what Hymer say - do keep us informed. They may even be able to provide you with the original convertors plate (probably at a cost, but nowhere near as much as SVTech will charge) and it may even be at the higher weight of 3500 kg. 8)



> ....but it will require VOSA to check if any spring helpers or a second leaf need to be installed....


Proff - this is nothing to do with VOSA - the only vehicles we get involved with are commercial vehicles which require a Ministry Plating Certificate - Light Goods Vehicles (which probably includes most Motorhomes, there are obviously some which are outwith the 'light' category but will not be subject to the Plating & Testing Regulations) are down to the manufacturer and/or convertor to amend the plated weights.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Proff

Cheers Sprokit, I know the rules change frequently..

I take our Trikes to Matford in Exeter to get them reclassified..
SVA at Exeter MOT then round to Matford  jobs a good 'un 20 mins and taxed as 3 wheeler , only probs are 6 cylinder Goldwings which are over 450 kgs  when triked.............


----------



## Auldgadgey

*Hymer 544 Axle Weight*

At last big H has spoken! It appears that I should have had a letter in my papers when I purchased the vehicle and Hymer have sent me a copy. It states that the max is 3100kg and that a plate can be supplied to that effect for 134 + VAT. The only question I have is Do I need the plate if I have the letter?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Probably, as you can easily forge a letter, and the plate won't blow away, plus the fuzz like plates.

Kev.


----------



## Auldgadgey

*Hymer 544 Axle Weight*

The comment about needing the plate was a little joke I forgot to add the smiley. The letter says that 3100kg is the max for the Peugeot chassis.
I've ordered the plate which should arrive in four weeks. I must mention Greg Wilson at Hymer UK (Brownhills Blackpool) who has been really helpful in this matter.

Thanks to all the contributers.

PS At present in northern France in glorious weather, hope it's the same where you are.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

3100kg still seems a low weight for a Hymer though.

Kev.


----------



## Auldgadgey

*Hymer 544 Axle Weight*

I was hoping for 3400kg but will settle for 3100! Still no motorbike but the cycles will keep us fit.
Hell we,ve toured Europe in an Astra GTE2 for years with far less gear than the Hymer can carry. You know the old saying "Possesions just slow you down" 

Tony


----------



## Auldgadgey

*Hymer 544 axle weights*

At last I've received my weight plate!! It has four weights displayed: -
3100 kg Gross Weight
4600 kg I presume this is in train weight?
1600 kg Axle 1
1700 kg Axle 2
My only disappointment is with the "plate" I was expecting a brass thing engraved with a Gothic script, but its a bit of tinfoil with printing on the front! A £134 for it seems a tad OTT. The big question is "Where do I stick it"? polite replies only please  
In the same delivery I got a cassette to fit over the roof vent which came without screws or instructions. It's all fitted and I'm pleased with it, but not what I expect of the R.R. of Motorhomes :wink:


----------



## 118012

*Hymer B544 (1992) Unladen and loaded weight*

Can anyone help me - the info I have for my 1992 2.5TD Ducato Hymer B544 is all in German.

I want to understand the unladen and loaded weights for this vehicle so I know how far I can legally load it.

I *think* the unladen weight if I am reading the plate on the chassis is 2800KG. I also think that the gross/laden weight is 3500KG though that may have just come from thin air.

Also would like to know what you do at a weighbridge - am I looking to get axle weights on front or back or is only the total weight important??

I'm pretty clueless as you can tell. I just want to go on holiday.


----------



## Damchief

Hymerboy, there should be a metal plaque under the bonnet with the info on. Also there could be the Hymer sticker with the info on on the sideskirts next to the door. At the weighbridge measure one axle and total weight. Subtract total from weighed axle for the weight over the remaining axle.


----------



## Damchief

Hymerboy, there should be a metal plaque under the bonnet with the info on. Also there could be the Hymer sticker with the info on on the sideskirts next to the door. At the weighbridge measure one axle and total weight. Subtract total from weighed axle for the weight over the remaining axle.


----------



## sprokit

*Re: Hymer B544 (1992) Unladen and loaded weight*



hymerboy544 said:


> Can anyone help me - the info I have for my 1992 2.5TD Ducato Hymer B544 is all in German.
> 
> I want to understand the unladen and loaded weights for this vehicle so I know how far I can legally load it.
> 
> I *think* the unladen weight if I am reading the plate on the chassis is 2800KG. I also think that the gross/laden weight is 3500KG though that may have just come from thin air.
> 
> Also would like to know what you do at a weighbridge - am I looking to get axle weights on front or back or is only the total weight important??
> 
> I'm pretty clueless as you can tell. I just want to go on holiday.


You won't find your unladen weight on any plate on the vehicle - most motorhome manufacturers could not tell you what it is anyway, by the time you've added an awning, solar panel, bike rack etc., the figure provided in the manual is useless :roll: .

Take a look at - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=ns_getit&cid=3&lid=168&type=url#get - it explains what the VIN plate means and how to weigh your vehicle  .

HTH

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## 118012

thanks - 

I guess really I don't care what the unladen weight is - and yes I have awning, towbar, air suspension, bike racks all adding weight. My only concern is whether it is too heavy and for that I just need the max weight of the vehicle overall.

I'm off to read the stickers...


----------



## Auldgadgey

*Hymer 544 axle weights*

Email Hymer and send your Ser No and they will supply a manual in English. I have a 1991 544 based on a Peugeot J5 this has a VIN plate that gave 2800 as Gross and I've just received a new weight plate from Hymer giving the max weight for this chassis as 3100 kG, cost £134.


----------



## Auldgadgey

*Hymer 544 axle weights*

Damchef
You mention the plate being on the "side skirts" near the door. I presume you mean on the outside, yet the "plate" I've received doesn't look robust enough to put out in the elements. Is there another less exposed recommended place to stick me plate?


----------



## Damchief

Put it on the inside of the door or near to the door so if anyone wants to see it, it's easy to view.


----------



## erneboy

Check SV Tech on Google, they may be able to uprate it for you. The weights on the plate are the ones which will be applied if you are checked, no leeway will be allowed.

Any new plate which changes the information on the original must be situated as close as possible to the original one, you must also carry the letter which accompanied the new plate giving details of the replating, Alan.


----------



## pieterv

I have just had my B544 uprated by SvTech (just a paper exercise, no actual changes to van needed).

They also supply a letter to use with the DVLA to get the V5 chanched.

Anyone want to comment on what the legal situation would be if I do not change the V5 but keep it at its old weight? When checked what would the police go for? What about insurance issues?

Thanks,

Pieter


----------

